# The Gadget Show's view on the Virgin TiVo



## digital_S (May 15, 2002)

The Gadget Show's "Web TV" take their first look at the Virgin TiVo.
(Thought I'd post this to see what you guys, who own the box, think)

http://fwd.channel5.com/gadget-show/videos/first-look/virgin-tivo

Also posted on The Gadget Show's Facebook page -



__ https://www.facebook.com/thegadgetshow/posts/183587845036948


----------



## browellm (Oct 21, 2003)

No mention at all of Wishlists. *tuts*


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Not bad for a short review, they missed out loads but hopefully Tivo will get a full review once Gadget Show is back on TV.


----------



## John McE (Dec 23, 2003)

Unlikely - not if they can fill what used to be a great and informative show with yet another highly suspect runaround. I don't think they even gave the iPad2 a proper review, at least not on the actual show.


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

I also don't think it will be mentioned on the show - because it's not made by Sky or Apple.


----------



## Faz (May 2, 2004)

Quite a positive review overall.
Mentions Suggestions, Discovery / Explore Show, 3 live TV buffer / tuner, YouTube app, dedicated 10 Mbps connection for on-demand -- All being things that Sky doesn't offer.
Sure, he does say a few negatives towards the end but also returns to say how much it has improved.
I think it has good potential to win over Sky customers, for those that actually see it of course.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Zaichik said:


> I also don't think it will be mentioned on the show - because it's not made by Sky or Apple.


Yeah, because those are the only two brands they ever have on the programme  Some people don't half post a load of provably incorrect nonsense sometimes


----------



## browellm (Oct 21, 2003)

cwaring said:


> Yeah, because those are the only two brands they ever have on the programme  Some people don't half post a load of provably incorrect nonsense sometimes


It's sarcasm.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

No. I don't think it was. (No smileys)


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

I don't really like The Gadget Show anymore to be honest, I went to TGS Live, but the show seems to have this cycle where you watch it, and you're really into it, then you start fast forwarding parts of it, then you stop watching it at all. This seems to happen to me every 6 months. So, in 6 months, I'll probably be saying "I love The Gadget Show!".


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

It's fine for a 'mass-market' show that needs viewers to survive. Of course, we'd prefer something like .tv but it;s just not going to happen.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh, and by the way, did anyone else laugh when they saw 'Click' as a suggestion?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Hey! Not my fault. You can't tell stuff like that when it's just written out! Besides, I know of posts on the DS forum when they *are* serious.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

cwaring said:


> Hey! Not my fault. You can't tell stuff like that when it's just written out! Besides, I know of posts on the DS forum when they *are* serious.


Erm, I think you've posted in the wrong thread.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Don't get that


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

The post above mine - I think you meant to post it in the BBC and F1 thread. It looks a little out of place here.

If it was a reply to me, all I was saying is that because they're both technology shows, it's funny to see 'Click' on The Gadget Show's suggestions.


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

I have to remind myself it's entertainment and not take it seriously sometimes.. just like Top Gear probably really annoys car fanatics. Anyone making a buying decision based entirely on a TGS review would need their head examining...


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

Luckily, there will be a new gadget programme heading our screens in the Autumn: http://sky1.sky.com/sky1hd-shows/sky-1-hd-announces-new-series-gadget-geeks


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

VirginMediaPhil said:


> Erm, I think you've posted in the wrong thread.





cwaring said:


> Don't get that





VirginMediaPhil said:


> The post above mine - I think you meant to post it in the BBC and F1 thread. It looks a little out of place here.


Ahh. Sorry. Just realised I missed a post and didn't quote. This is how the conversation went.



Zaichik said:


> I also don't think it will be mentioned on the show - because it's not made by Sky or Apple.





cwaring said:


> Yeah, because those are the only two brands they ever have on the programme  Some people don't half post a load of provably incorrect nonsense sometimes





browellm said:


> It's sarcasm.





cwaring said:


> No. I don't think it was. (No smileys)





cwaring said:


> Hey! Not my fault. You can't tell stuff like that when it's just written out! Besides, I know of posts on the DS forum when they *are* serious.


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

cwaring said:


> No. I don't think it was. (No smileys)


Oh good grief!!!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Oksy, smart-arse. How was I supposed to tell?


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

Do all your books, emails and newspapers have smileys in them?


----------



## browellm (Oct 21, 2003)

cwaring said:


> Oksy, smart-arse. How was I supposed to tell?


Obvious to anyone not stuck in a naive fantasy land.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

As I said, though, my experience has taught me that there are people who would make that comment *and mean it*. There's always posts over on the DS Forums by the Apple-haters who see bias towards said products on said show; and they are serious.

So pardon me for not knowing one way or the other. Without context or other signs, there is no way to know *for sure*.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

James Balfour said:


> Ohh..you must try some eco gadgets in real. Its not so much of fun to watch them on television sets instead try out the gadget in real. There are lots of PC which has a Eco button...really amazing na..PC with an eco button..


...eh?


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

VirginMediaPhil said:


> ...eh?


I reckon he will be a new spammer


----------

